# do we really need supertall like burj dubai in most world class city?



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

No. For example, Tokyo, despite having no supertalls, is a far superior city than Taipei, which, of course, has the tallest building in the world right now. The same goes for London.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

dont forget examples like the Empire state building. its a supertall, and back then was a SUPER-tall. few other buildings in the world are as symbolic and iconic as that. cities like London, NYC, Tokyo are all well-established cities which built icons back when they were young. Big Ben, Eiffel Tower, ESB etc. now, since those cities are established, there is no real need for such icons. but in younger cities especially in east asia, iconic skyscrapers are all the rage.


----------



## AngloStyle2 (May 7, 2005)

As for Dubai, two 400m tall buildings are better than one 800m tall building.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

wrong. two 400m does not give you the publicity.

2 5 star hotel are not as famous as 1 7star...


----------



## XCRunner (Nov 19, 2005)

Sure you don't need it, but why not do it anyways?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

AngloStyle2 said:


> As for Dubai, two 400m tall buildings are better than one 800m tall building.


Two 800m tall building and e few 400m talls, is even better. :tongue3:


----------



## RAS85 (Nov 16, 2005)

Some of the most important cities in the world dont have skyscrapers. Skyscrapers are completely American. Most American cities have a core of buildings, while most European cities dont really. Today things are looking more and more upward.


----------



## hellolazyness (Nov 20, 2004)

luv2bebrown said:


> it annoys me to no end that people try and compare regular 5* hotels to hotels like the burj al arab and other extravagant hotels around the world.
> the current star rating is inadequate because it ranks a hotel based on amenities and services provided, but not on the QUALITY of such services.
> 
> hotels that claim to be 6* and 7* hotels really are in a league of their own and completely deserve such titles.


Is Claridges, The Savoy, The Berkeley, The Peninsula or the George V honestly worse than the extordinary vulgarity of the Burj Al Arab? There is no such thing as a 6 star or 7 star hotel. It goes only to 5. How hard can that be to understand?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

YOU DO NOT GET IT.

Even if there is no 7 star hotel (technically) you can read burj al arab is the only 7 star hotel in the world and this makes it world famous and that was the intention.

Nevertheless no usual 5 star hotel is able to compare to BAA.
:cheers:


----------



## hellolazyness (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ No no I understand why they do it entirely. Its just it annoys me lol


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 30, 2005)

*Super Tall Buildings*

A City certainly dosn't have to have a Supertall to be a nice City. But they are great Draws to the City as the ESB in NY is, and the Sears Tower is in Chicago.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

hellolazyness said:


> Is Claridges, The Savoy, The Berkeley, The Peninsula or the George V honestly worse than the extordinary vulgarity of the Burj Al Arab? There is no such thing as a 6 star or 7 star hotel. It goes only to 5. How hard can that be to understand?


ok this helps me to explain my point because you are aware of the quality of these hotels. do you think it is fair to classify the above hotels in the same league as some very ordinary 5* hotel?

additionally, dubai has hundreds of 5* star hotels, why is it that only 1 of them classifies itself as a 7*? if you go to the burj al arab, you will understand why.


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

luv2bebrown said:


> ok this helps me to explain my point because you are aware of the quality of these hotels. do you think it is fair to classify the above hotels in the same league as some very ordinary 5* hotel?
> 
> additionally, dubai has hundreds of 5* star hotels, why is it that only 1 of them classifies itself as a 7*? if you go to the burj al arab, you will understand why.


Dubai has hundreds of 5 star hotels?? Since when?


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

my mistake ^
not hundreds of 5-stars but hundreds of hotels,


32 5-star hotels and 30 4-star hotels with dozens more on the way.


----------



## RAS85 (Nov 16, 2005)

As ignorant as I am to the city of Dubai, would it even be on the map without the Burj Dubai?


----------



## Art Deco (Nov 18, 2005)

To answer the question: Absolutely not.


----------



## RAS85 (Nov 16, 2005)

I rest my case.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

RAS85 said:


> As ignorant as I am to the city of Dubai ...


I rest MY case! :runaway:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

SO DO I.... :runaway:



Zaki said:


> Dubai has hundreds of 5 star hotels?? Since when?





luv2bebrown said:


> my mistake ^
> not hundreds of 5-stars but hundreds of hotels,
> 
> 
> 32 5-star hotels and 30 4-star hotels with dozens more on the way.


i recently read there are 41 5 Star now.

anyway there will be at least 100 within the next 5 years.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

RAS85 said:


> As ignorant as I am to the city of Dubai, would it even be on the map without the Burj Dubai?


it already is. and the burj dubai is only like 15 floors high.


----------

